# smoked buttercup squash w/qview



## erain (Sep 13, 2008)

took a squash and was gonna just throw it in whole and let it set in smoker for a few hours before throwing on the meat but it just didnt seem to be making any progress, so got a pan. buttered, and cut the squash up in chunks and put in smoker



after couple hours


time to throw meat on and finish cooking, will continue when done!!!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 13, 2008)

Man that looks migty good.
That is one of a million food reasons why I like fall.


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks good Erain. Got some squash at work that I forgot to bring home. I was wondering how would do on the smoker. Now I know. Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good so far!!


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good.  I tried one a couple of weeks ago, but it was dry.  Let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you had 'em in too long if they got dry, but, may have been something else goin' on too. Should be firm to soft texture when done. Maybe need to put themometer into 'em and find out what the done temp is next time? Gotta do one myself in the next 2 days, and have a brand new (still in box...new) Brinkmann Smokin' Pit to do it on, oh, & a digital probe thermometer too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

for the folks with the dry squash i have always expierienced the buttercup variety to be a bit on the mealy side but adding some butter and mashing seems to be ok for me. thats the way i been eating it since i was a kid. any how here the final pics. remove the peels 


and mash adding butter as needed, put a spoonfull or two on plate and ad some more butter if you like. as you can see i do!!! love squash!!
!

thks for checking my q view!!!


----------



## supervman (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh and heck E 
you get a big pile of em, they do keep for some time, but don't waste em. 
Smoke em, shred em out with a fork, and put into freezer bags. 
FANTASTIC freezer treats at dinner time. 

We always use a little brown sugar, butter, salt and pepper OH man!


----------



## krusher (Sep 14, 2008)

as always,, it looks great.  what kind of wood did you use on the squash?  I bet that tastes real good.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 14, 2008)

I love squash too, erain. Really nice idea for the buttercup squash!


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice, I love squash, Carol doesn't so I don't do them.


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

i used hickory, i all out a cherry which i been pretty much using all summer. i guess i gotta chop me down a cherry tree if i can find one but they dont grow around here much so i guess i gonna have to buy some online. back to the squash truth be told a milder smoke would have been better on it i think. i think potatos lend themselves to smoke better than squash truth be told.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Mmmm,, Erain that looks great. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks!!


----------

